# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗ  ΓΩΝΙΑΚΟΥ  ΤΡΟΧΟΥ   ΣΕ  ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΤΡΙΒΕΙΟ  ΠΑΓΚΟΥ.

## mariost

ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΟ  ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗΣ   ΓΩΝΙΑΚΟΥ  ΤΡΟΧΟΥ   ΣΕ  ΕΠΙΤΡΑΠΕΖΙΟ  ΤΡΙΒΕΙΟ.

https://youtu.be/7A600vWMkMM

Μία απλή  κατασκευή  που μας επιτρέπει  να  κάνουμε  λείανση  ξύλινων  και  μεταλλικών αντικειμένων  πολύ γρήγορα   και  με  ασφάλεια. Οριακά  με  πολύ ψιλό γυαλόχαρτο  με νερό και προσοχή  μπορούμε επίσης να τροχίσουμε διάφορα κοπτικά εργαλεία όπως σκαρπέλα  , μαχαίρια κλπ. Το εργαλείο είναι φορητό και στερεώνεται εύκολα   με  σφικτήρες  στην άκρη του τραπεζιού ή του πάγκου εργασίας . Η κατασκευή του επίσης επιτρέπει το στερέωμα του στην  μόρσα  ώστε να είναι ακλόνητο. Βάζοντας  γυαλόχαρτα διαφορετικής κοκκομετρίας  μπορούμε  να  πετύχουμε και το ανάλογο φινίρισμα .

ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ  ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ  ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ  ΚΑΙ  ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ  ΕΔΩ:

https://youtu.be/7A600vWMkMM

----------

tomis (07-02-20)

----------


## tomis

πολύ καλή κατασκευή  :Thumbup1:

----------

